# Touring Czech Republic and Hungary.



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Have booked for the FICC rally in Prague August, then hope to visit Bohemia, Cesky Krumlove in particular. Hopefully will also do Budapest, Vienna and anywhere else the fancy takes us. Would welcome any info re travelling in the Czech Republic and Hungary, campsite books, towns to visit etc. In other words anything that will help us get the most of our 8 weeks touring.
Thanks in advance.
Scaley


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Scaley,

Have a look at the following sites for ideas for your trip

http://www.langdale-associates.com/czecho_2009/czech.htm

http://www.langdale-associates.com/hungary_2005/hungary.htm

http://www.langdale-associates.com/slovakia_2008/campsites.htm

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/82/30/

http://www.motorhomeandaway.com/europe_08.htm

Some of the info is a bit dated but it will point you in the right direction.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

We enjoyed Karlovy Vary when we were there. It's an old Spa town with lots of warm water taps scattered round. You take a mug and help yourself to the warm water and it cures all ailments, at least that's what they claim. Lovely old place that the russians tried to spoil by building an ugly new lego box type hotel in, but still worth the visit.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

Further to Don's post with a link to our website :wink: 

We really enjoyed the Czech Republic and found some great places.

Cesky Krumlov is an amazing old town and if you want to find similar places a bit off the main tourist tracks visit Telc, then further south to Slavonice.

The spa towns were interesting as well an Kutna Hora.

We didn't take to Hungary for various reasons but still found a few interesting places.

We stayed at a mix of ACSI listed sites and smaller campsites 

Steve


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We really like the East of the Czech Republic, Brno, Olomouc, Prostejov. We'll be there at the end of April. If in Prostejov try to visit the theatre, it's wonderful! 
lala


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We really like the East of the Czech Republic, Brno, Olomouc, Prostejov. We'll be there at the end of April. If in Prostejov try to visit the theatre, it's wonderful! 
lala


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

I've got info on Hungary (to Budapest) - but not touched Czech yet but near the list! GPS of our wild camping finds are also available. Also covered a bit of Austira on the same trip. It was over winter so fairly different to August!

Have a great time


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We did Hungary also and have some info here.

http://www.europebycamper.com/p/coun...1.html#Hungary

Budapest was FANTASTIC - like Prague but without the stag do's and street painters. There is a campsite right in the centre of the city with Free Wifi. It's overlooked by tower blocks but like I said, it's right in the centre! Statue Park, Buda on one side of the Danube, Pest on the other and Margaret Island in the middle. 5-7 days worth of stuff depending on how fast you go round things.

Campsite: http://www.hallercamping.hu/en/map.html

Very safe - Motorways are excellent (you'll need a vignette - see my country guide in the first link), very cheap and an excellent motorway that's been built past Lake Baliton into Slovenia if you fancy exiting that way.

We stocked up on **** while we were there @ £15/200 Malaboro lights which in itself paid for our visit :lol:


----------

